# Found pic of GF cheating, or maybe not? You decide



## 4jms (Feb 18, 2011)

img138.imageshack.us/g/50408554.jpg/
put an http: in front of that above

Hey everyone, Ive been dating this girl for over a year. I stumbled upon the following pics about a week ago. Its from event at a friends house about a month ago. She's standing between this dudes legs at a party real close like. I looks like there kissing or something, another photo shows this guys face in her chest. Their hands are on each other... She swears she was just talking to him. then she said he was comforting her because she was drunk and crying because i treat her bad sometimes. By looking at the photos what do you think? She said I have every right to be mad but insists she did nothing with him. A week later i find texts on her phone (sexting) to a different guy about how she can please herself without me, admits doing anal, what she named her private parts. Just messed up stuff.... She said she was really sorry and doesn't know why she texted those things. Other than this I haven't ever really caught her doing anything questionable.

This has been haunting me everyday since, not an hour goes by I don't think about it and the pain in my chest is almost unbearable. I feel like I can never trust her again and I never want her to go out with her trashy friends again. Its been about 2 weeks and I still feel so hurt by this.

What should I do, should i give it more time or say goodbye? She's a single mom, Im 29 and running outta time to find a life partner so to speak. I have everything in life I want- 2 cars, a house, great stable income, but women are hard for me to come by. Low self esteem, trust issuses, etc...


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

ImageShack Album - 2 images
There's the link for others who may want to check it out.

I honestly can't tell much from the photos. It looks like people doing what they do best at a drunken party. The sexting is an entirely different matter. You've been dating this girl for over a year; those text messages to other guys are way out of line. 

How old is your girlfriend? Maybe she isn't mature enough to be thinking about settling down yet.


----------



## 4jms (Feb 18, 2011)

http:

//img109.imageshack.us/i/16773446.jpg/

Shes standing in between his legs so close her front side is touching his junk. they are face to face. his hand is on her stomache. it looks like her hand is on his arm. 

She wants to settle down. she a single mom with little money. I can provide.. idk.....


----------



## tpb72 (Feb 18, 2011)

Honestly 4jms, I'm not seeing the specific details on those pics that you are stating. She may be a little closer than people are typically situated when talking but when alcohol and a party are involved, that personal space bubble seems to shrink quite a bit.

Sometimes perspective can make all the difference. My guy and I were at a wedding and honest to god I was about 30 feet from him and another girl and it looked seriously like he was making out with her. What ended up really being what was going on was the girl was very drunk and just had a fight with her boyfriend - all drama and crying and stuff and was just hardcore in his space - my guy was just trying to be supportive. From my angle it looked like kissing but from other peoples angles, she just kept resting her forehead on his.

I really looks to me like nothing wrong was going on.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I am sorry.... to me it just look like friends chatting and hanging out.... it sounds like your reaching.... if you have a gut feeling, go with it and see what you find... but be certain that its your instincts talking and not insecure paranoia...


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

In the one pic, it looks like she actually has her arm between him and her, a defensive, "don't get too close" posture. Even drunk, our tendency to move (body language) can assert itself. I don't think they are making out.

I see a possible common thread, though, between the party and her sexting: drinking. Was she drinking when she sent the sextext? If so, the alcohol is the real issue. It removes inhibitions and we do things we would NEVER do under normal circumstances. She may not be cheating, but she may also need to stop drinking. A single mom has responsibilities and alcohol can so easily get in the way. If it's gotten her into trouble with her bf, more than once, maybe that's the sign she needs to stop drinking. And fyi, if you love her, you will go sober with her. Not saying you have an issue at all, just saying that an alcohol-free home and lifestyle is much easier to maintain when it's both of you. 

Just some thoughts! Take or leave them as you please, and good luck.


----------

